# Idiots



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I go to this job last night, prop managers, call comes in water line broke in the bathroom wall water gushing into the opposite wall room, get there water was shut off by city, enter the bathroom scope out under the lav sink, no water in the bathroom, so I go into the other room, in this room the computer equipment was set up on plumbing wall, water all over the equipment, 1/2" water on the floor, wow what a mess, looking around I see this used to be a laundry room, on the wall was to stub out, 3/4 IPS, what I see is 2 plastic hose wye splitters screwed onto these stubs, someone had removed the original shut offs and installed these, well one failed. Do something stupid pay the consequences.

You can't use these inside a house.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep, that get the dumba$$ move of the week, I think. I suppose it was the best someone could come up with. I still wonder why there is such a stigma about calling out plumbers. Now that the economy is slow, I hear it all the time, "Well I didn't want to have to pay for a plumber."


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Now that the economy is slow, I hear it all the time, "Well I didn't want to have to pay for a plumber."


They pay one way or another... :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You screw on hose splitters on to 3/4 IPS thread it is going to fail, oh but they said they have renters insurance. 

Ten min to fix, I got my pay. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

It's mostly the younger generation that will try to do their own plumbing work. They install a faucet, it goes smooth and then they think from now on I'll do my own plumbing. A few jobs later they attempt to do a job that seems easy, but it's one of those simple plumbing repairs where murphys law happens to kick in (we've all had these, our experience get us through). After 14 trips to the BB store, a flooded floor and stained ceiling, a pissed off wife, and a wasted weekend, they are now ready to end the "pipe dream" of doing their own plumbing and hire a pro for _every_ plumbing job.

I've heard similar stories from alot of my customers. "I'll do this, I'll do that, but I wont touch anything to do with plumbing.

It's a vicious cycle:laughing:.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You won't touch plumbing? Thats the way I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

works really well for electricity, also. drip drip drip or speaking in tongues. good for business. or gc removes 2 circuits with 3 ways and doesn't mark anything. went to purdue. breid...............:rockon:


----------

